# 695 chainline issue



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

So I am building up my 2013 Premium Edition 695. Besides the chainring bolts made of sugar crystals, the chainline is horrid. I am used to the chain rubbing the big ring if you shift into the 11 while on the small chainring. No big deal to lose that one gear. On this bike, I get the chain rubbing the big ring while on the four smallest gears. When it is on the small chainring and in the 11, it will actually shift itself onto the big ring. I am guessing the spacers need to be widened, but does anyone know how wide the factory spacers are? Wheels manufacturing makes lots of spacer sizes, just need to know which ones to buy.

Chainrings are SRAM Red 10 speed 52/36 110 BCD. Campy record 10 drivetrain.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

So as an update. I just ordered the Praxis rings in 53/39. Nobody seems to be having issues with those rings and chainline. We shall see. Anyone else have ideas.


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

*mixing groupo….*



spookyload said:


> So I am building up my 2013 Premium Edition 695. Besides the chainring bolts made of sugar crystals, the chainline is horrid. I am used to the chain rubbing the big ring if you shift into the 11 while on the small chainring. No big deal to lose that one gear. On this bike, I get the chain rubbing the big ring while on the four smallest gears. When it is on the small chainring and in the 11, it will actually shift itself onto the big ring. I am guessing the spacers need to be widened, but does anyone know how wide the factory spacers are? Wheels manufacturing makes lots of spacer sizes, just need to know which ones to buy.
> 
> Chainrings are SRAM Red 10 speed 52/36 110 BCD. Campy record 10 drivetrain.


sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. I agree that if I was the LOOK designer, I'd change the following:
-I would make the crank more convex to avoid crank shoes rubbing.
-I would make a design that improve the chain line, a little bit at least.

Note that 11 speed is way smoother than 10…. so my advise is the fit the PRAXIS chainrings on, and try (compatibility with 10 speed campy), or else go for 11 speed straight away, anyway, or when you'll finally put the 11 on, all bicycles will be on 12 speed….


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Sorted it out. The chainline did not like the SRAM Red 52/36 rings. I put on the Praxis rings and it was immediately better. I did go ahead and put the Record 11 on anyways since it was sitting around. Why not.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Your chainline can be measured to ensure the frame is straight and constructed properly. Actually, you can measure the chainring positions accurately using nothing more than a ruler.

If you can't find instructions on the internet on how to measure chainline, pay a bike shop to check it.

Also, what you're experiencing gets worse with shorter chainstays. Could that be your problem?


----------

